# Simple pickled eggs



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

3 parts vinegar (I like apple cider)
1part water
3 bay leaves
tsp. salt (dozen eggs)
eggs
Garlic cloves (I used 1 clove from elephant garlic, 
sliced)
Red pepper flakes (optional)
Bring vinegar, bay leaves, salt to a boil. Simmer for 5 minutes.
Pour over Hard boiled eggs, add garlic and Pepper flakes (I also threw some asparagus in:smile in quart jars. put on the lid and stick in the fridge. Good to go in a week!!!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this. I had forgotten how much I love pickled egg. I use to pickle a ton of Coturnic Quail eggs. I'm going to get an extra couple dozen eggs this week and try your recipe.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have posted them before or I got them off of here, I can't remember which but here are some recipes for the beloved pickled egg.

I have a very simple one aging right now. Vinegar, water, and a couple of cans of diced jalapeno peppers. I can't wait until they are done.

Ingredients: 
2 dozen hard boiled eggs (peeled) 
4 cups vinegar 
1 jar or can jalapenos 
1 onion 
1 cup water 
1 tablespoon tabasco 
1 tablespoon salt

Directions:
Bring ingredients to a boil. In sealable jar pour over peeled eggs. Let sit for 3 days to 3 months. Shake onece a day while chanting "Ya eggs are great, eh?". Serve with salt, pepper, Tabasco, and a beer...
.............................................................

Ingredients: 
2 dozen hard boiled eggs, peeled 
16 oz. jar yellow chiles with juice 
16 oz. white vinegar 
1 clove garlic 
dash of cayenne 
1 1/2 teaspoons of salt 
1 teaspoon pepper

Directions:
Just combine all these ingredients in a lidded glass jug and keep in the refrigerator. Allow them to steep at least 24 hours before serving. Serve with your favorite Mexican cerveza. Ole!
.............................................................

Ingredients:
1 onion, sliced into rings 
3 to 4 dozen hard boiled eggs, shelled 
5 generous pinches mustard seed 
5 generous pinches dill seed 
1 jar sliced jalepeno peppers (look for the ones imported from Mexico or in the "ethnic" section) 
1 jar habenaro peppers (look in the same place, or use equivalent amount of fresh ones in the produce section) 
5 generous pinches red pepper seeds 
10 dashes Tabasco 
3 regular pinches of alum (not real sure what this is for) 
5 generous pinches of black pepper or peppercorns 
5 generous pinches of garlic or 5 cloves fresh garlic 
4 big handfuls of sliced carrots

Directions:
Boil everything but the eggs in vinegar for 20 minutes. Trick spouse, children, friends, pets into smelling the concoction while it's boiling. Laugh loudly. Use enough vinegar to cover other ingredients - use the juice from the jars of peppers, too. Put eggs in jar(s). [I've actually put 1 or 2 eggs in a small canning jar as a "gift."] Pour boiled mixture over the eggs. Top off with vinegar. Let sit 2 weeks, minimum. 
Serve with beer. Lots of beer.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh ya Critter gonna have to try that last one for sure!! :flame:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

In addition to carrots, I like to add raw cauliflower, green beans, onions and any other veggie's you like.


----------

